# New user struggling with classifieds rules



## Zielkeda (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi all. I’m a new user and trying to purchase a bow through the forum but am getting hit with conversation limits! My 20 year old q2xl’s limbs are splintering and I’m trying to get a bow in time to finish the hunting season. How do I communicate info with the seller?


----------



## 1sickLT1 (Oct 31, 2020)

Try sending them a Private Message


----------



## Zielkeda (Oct 31, 2020)

Private message is what was limited. Is that Normal? Seems counter productive to restrict people’s ability to communicate. I was able to get it worked out through email with the seller.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

*Zielkeda**, *until you have 20 posts and have been a member of AT for 2 weeks, you can forget doing anything in the Classifieds. That's the rules of using the Classifieds.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

*







Zielkeda





















.

Classifieds view/access*


----------



## Higgins11 (Nov 19, 2020)

Gotta have 20 post


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## bowtac1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Same, trying to buy a bow, gotta get my count up.


----------



## Brandon.lamb.j (Nov 27, 2019)

honestly 20 posts seems a bit excessive


----------



## Qumodo (Oct 29, 2020)

I agree that 20 posts is excessive....but rules are rules


----------



## Saxonz7 (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## jk1199 (Dec 16, 2020)

Zielkeda said:


> Private message is what was limited. Is that Normal? Seems counter productive to restrict people’s ability to communicate. I was able to get it worked out through email with the seller.


How were you able to find the seller’s email if you don’t mind me asking? I keep running into the issue as a new member ready to purchase a bow.


----------



## merlin_gil (Dec 19, 2020)

Same here. I need to post so I can buy a bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totembear (Oct 20, 2020)

Well, ran into the same thing. I get rules are rules but I just want to get a bow that doesnt stress me out poundage wise. Been bowhunting for 35 years and have gone through the macho phase a long time ago. My poundage keeps dropping the older I get.


----------



## LovArchery (Dec 26, 2020)

Going through same situation. Trying to rack up my Post count.


----------



## Jbullerjr (Jan 10, 2021)

Yep already missed several I would have thrown the checkbook at


----------



## Brandon_miller45 (Jan 8, 2021)

Gotta get those 20 posts so I can trade my Hoyt for a different Hoyt!


----------



## Gearman (Jan 4, 2021)

Trying to get my post count up too, looking at bows also


----------



## TAMerk81 (Jan 13, 2021)

Welcome! I have been a long-time lurker; just joined myself. I will also be looking to use the Classifieds section. Good luck!


----------



## TAMerk81 (Jan 13, 2021)

Gearman said:


> Trying to get my post count up too, looking at bows also


Good luck! New member here too.


----------



## TAMerk81 (Jan 13, 2021)

Brandon_miller45 said:


> Gotta get those 20 posts so I can trade my Hoyt for a different Hoyt!


Leave a few comments like these LOL


Brandon.lamb.j said:


> honestly 20 posts seems a bit excessive
> [/QUOT


----------



## TAMerk81 (Jan 13, 2021)

Gearman said:


> Trying to get my post count up too, looking at bows also


What are you looking for?


----------



## TAMerk81 (Jan 13, 2021)

Brandon_miller45 said:


> Gotta get those 20 posts so I can trade my Hoyt for a different Hoyt!


Mathews for Mathews here haha


----------



## TAMerk81 (Jan 13, 2021)

bltefft said:


> *Zielkeda**, *until you have 20 posts and have been a member of AT for 2 weeks, you can forget doing anything in the Classifieds. That's the rules of using the Classifieds.


Do replies count as posts?


----------



## Jbullerjr (Jan 10, 2021)

One more down


----------



## Gearman (Jan 4, 2021)

Mathews, used prices higher than I thought, hold their value


----------



## enhunter (Apr 25, 2012)

bltefft said:


> *Zielkeda**, *until you have 20 posts and have been a member of AT for 2 weeks, you can forget doing anything in the Classifieds. That's the rules of using the Classifieds.


Seems fair to cut down on spam.


----------



## 1337n3ss (Jan 14, 2021)

I am in the same boat as you are. Trying to rack up my post count.


----------



## TAMerk81 (Jan 13, 2021)

Gearman said:


> Mathews, used prices higher than I thought, hold their value


Here's hoping. I have a Chill-X that will be on the market soon.


----------

